# ANTARI hazer reviews?



## screx (Jul 8, 2009)

Our theatre is pretty small (150 capacity with a low-ish ceiling at 13 feet). Fog is generally too dense in our space, so we would like to buy a hazer. But we are trying to find a decent quality machine that is quiet. The Antari HZ120 Compressor Combo system is intriguing. Does anyone have any experience with ANTARI at all? Especially this system, but any info is helpful. Thanks!


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know anything about the particular model but I can tell you about the company in general. Someone correct me if I'm wrong here... I believe Antari is a sister company to Elation lighting and both are part of the Amercian DJ Group. Elation and Antari are fairly well seperated from ADJ in the theater world. They seem to be working hard to establish themselves as more than just DJ quality gear, unlike ADJ which has been the butt of a lot of jokes around here (check out the strange ADJ Accufog 1000 for an example of why we laugh). What's Antari's reputation for quality around here? I would say somewhere between the upper end of entry level equipment and the middle of the road depending on who you talk to and which specific product. It's better than DJ gear, but far from the quality you would get from the big dogs at LeMaitre or Look Solutions. 

How often do you plan to use it is an important question. If you don't use it a lot and have the time and staff to keep it serviced and in good condition, buying Anatari may be a great choice for you. On the other hand if you plan to use it 24/7 and take it down once a year to dust, there are much hardier options you should look at.


----------



## BillESC (Jul 10, 2009)

Great advice, right there.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 10, 2009)

One other note before you buy Antari be sure to at least look at the options and prices of products from Le Maitre and Look Solutions. I would hate to see you buy a mediocre product without at least investigating the better quality ones. You may find they have better features and don't cost that much more. Also take a good look at Le Maitre's smoke fluid. They sell a lot of different products and I would definitely trust them more than most brands (do you know what's in the fog you are breathing?).


----------



## len (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with the above. Antari is better than some, but not up to the quality of LeMaitre (or whatever their new name is) or Look, or Rosco. Ditto about the higher quality fluid in the lower quality machine.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh forgot Rosco that's another good one. Rosco has some sort of exclusive approval by Equity for their hazers. I don't remember exactly what the deal was but I vaguely remember a Rosco sales guy giving me some sales pitch about Equity and their hazers. 

What about the Martin hazers? I've never used one but assume they are at least middle of the road if not up near the top.


----------



## len (Jul 11, 2009)

And one more thought:

Don't consider those special effect type foggers to replace your regular atmospheric. I mean the moving head foggers, the one that shoots a jet straight up, etc. They are designed as an effect, not as a fogger. Parts are generally cheaper, they blow through a lot of fluid, and they just aren't meant to produce any meaningful output. Only use them as an effect. 

One club I put together brought in 4 of the ones that shoot up as an effect, and the manager would practically run them all night. They went through nearly a gallon a week because of overuse. Two of them broke within the first month.


----------



## screx (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone - for the very helpful info!!!


----------



## soundlight (Jul 21, 2009)

Some models to look at: Ultratec FX (aka Le Matire) Radiance, Rosco Delta Hazer, Martin Magnum 2500Hz with DMX remote.


----------



## TimMiller (Jul 23, 2009)

many fog machines including the high end F-50 (remember these) use antari components. They are very well made. I have 2 antari x fazers and they work perfectly. They and 100 times better than the martin hazers. One will out do 2 martins. Also they have a low fluid warning light, and come complete with dmx onboard. I hate le matire's hazers. Though i have heard good things about the radiance, their fluid and parts are WAY OVER PRICED. Its been a while since i have worked on a rosco fogger, but if memory serves me correctly they also use antari pumps.


----------



## screx (Jul 30, 2009)

More good info! Does anyone know what the QUIETEST hazer option might be?


----------



## hugo (Sep 11, 2009)

Great info here! By chance does anyone have any experience with the CITC hazers, in specific the StarHazer II? It's an oil based hazer as opposed to water. Does anyone have any concerns with oil base vs water base? Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

